# How do I cascade two routers?



## r.rubio (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,
I have two routers but I dont know where to set the IP for the second one. Any suggestion?

By unableing DHCP in the second router it will still be possible to access the internet? It looks like by doing that the router turns to swicth, is it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could start by telling us what you hope to accomplish with the two routers? If you don't want the complications of two NAT layers, take a look at this procedure.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## r.rubio (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok John, thanks for your reply.

I have already two routers: a PLANET XRT-401D and a DLINK DI-524UP. Both have 4 LAN but only the DLINK has a wireless output. 

Today I am using the DLINK only, with 2 desktops and one laptop attached. The PLANET router is idle.
The main need is independent internet access to the computers. I do have this needs accomplished right now besides file sharing and wireless connection.

The goal: 
expand the network to other rooms keeping the same independent internet access. Of course file and printing sharing is desireble. To cable the network at is a must, since there is obstacles (two store concrete house) and wireless connection should not work properly (I have already tryed it).

The doubts:
1) by nesting the routers will I keep the same facilities I have today? 
2) will it be possible to connect an access point to the secondary router LAN output so that I could have an wireless access?
3) by nesting these routers my network will be limited to 7 cable connections, is that correct?
4) using a switch would work the same as the secondary router? Why? Will it be possible to connect an access point?

Well I think I have questioned too much and I apologize for that and my bad english.

Thanks in advance

Ricardo


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

1) by nesting the routers will I keep the same facilities I have today?

As long as you followed JohnWill's connection setup [not using the wan port on the downstream routers]

2) will it be possible to connect an access point to the secondary router LAN output so that I could have an wireless access?

Sure.

3) by nesting these routers my network will be limited to 7 cable connections, is that correct?

No. If you have 4 ports to a router and you use one one each to cascade them that only leaves 6 ports available [4+4=8-2=6]

4) using a switch would work the same as the secondary router? Yes
Why? Because you are only using the switch side of the router. You are not doing any routing with the downstream router.

Will it be possible to connect an access point? Yes.

BTW your english is excellent. Especially when compared to most Americans [like myself] that don't know a second language.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A simple Ethernet switch can be used to expand beyond six computers. And I agree with Wanderer, your English is way better than any of my foreign language skills!


----------



## r.rubio (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank to both of you, Wanderer and John !

I have tried John's procedures and it worked just fine.

Wanderer, it is only 6 connections for sure...

So, let's spread out the network !

Again, thanks a lot for your technical support.
And english writting encouragement. 
(Of course I have a portuguese-english dictionary as a cane. I will be satisfied with my english the day I'll watch an english spoken movie and not move my eyes to the subtitles:up:.)

Bye

PS- I didn't reply earlier 'cause I thought I'd receive an email notifying that an answer had been posted to mine.


----------

